# If you could meet any HF Member/Horse....



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Ooh, good thread. I'd love to meet all the Eastern PA people... And, I'd love to ride Denny & Hylke!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I was honored to meet QHDragon, that was fun! I am sure there are more SW MI folk out there.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd love to take a dressage lesson with Spyder. :]
It would be awesome to meet you and Nelson, MIE.
I'd like to meet EventerDrew.
There's lots more, really, ha ha. But off the top of my head that's all I got. Which doesn't mean much because my brain is SO not on today.

As for what horse I'd like to ride? that's a tough one... I'd like to hop on a dressage schoolmaster for sure, not sure who's got one on here though. 

Anyone near Tampa FL who's got a trailer and wanna go for a trail ride some day, hit me up. Ha ha. I board right on the same road as a nice equine park/trail system that I absolutely have to get there one of these days. 

As a side note, I've met two members of another forum I belong too, one to try out Zeus (<3) and the other was visiting my area of FL and is from Hawaii, she's on this forum as well. It's loads of fun, and not as awkward as you might think.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gillian! I'm totally near you, haha. I'm in Brandon, but sadly I have no trailer 

Am I the only one who wants to meet RiosDad? See if the myth measures up to the man! lol

And of course anyone else in Florida.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmm... I'd like to meet Anabel. Her dressage horses sound sooooooo lovely!

And MIEventer & her Nelson with his gorgeous browbands! JDI & Denny would be cool to meet to  Along with EventerDrew. 

I know I'm missing tons of people and ponies...
Can I just meet everyone?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

justsambam- Ah, that's cool! I wish I had a trailer so I could trail ride all the time.
I'm in Odessa, up the road from Brooker Creek.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love to meet Riosdad, MacabreMikolaj, Kevinshorses, Kentucky, and Smrobs.

I would love to ride one of NRHAReiners horses - Always wanted to ride a reiner, and he has some really nice mares.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm like a 20 minute horseback ride from the Sydney Dover Trails, and then a short maybe 30 minute trail ride from trails that run along the Alafia River.....sadly, we can't swim in it, there are gators!


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

CloudMystique

Her horse is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I already know one.. my trimmer. The one I know I want and intend to meet (this summer XXX) is Vidaloco and her husband. She's not that far from me and we have got to ride together..


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I would love to meet Riosdad, MacabreMikolaj, Kevinshorses, and Smrobs.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

SydLovesJackers said:


> CloudMystique
> 
> Her horse is sooo gorgeous!



I second that! My barn is a block away from hers, I've always been tempted to stalk....lol


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

justsambam08 said:


> Yeah I'm like a 20 minute horseback ride from the Sydney Dover Trails, and then a short maybe 30 minute trail ride from trails that run along the Alafia River.....sadly, we can't swim in it, there are gators!


Ah, gators. I was trail riding up in North Carolina one time and they suggested we swim the horses. First thing out of my mouth was, "There are no gators in there?" Everyone laughed, and THEN I remembered that, duh, there are no gators up there! So used to them I assume they're everywhere! Ha ha.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> I second that! My barn is a block away from hers, I've always been tempted to stalk....lol


lol, that's awesome  I wanna meet her tooooo... And Mystique! And Fendi.. And if she gets a BLTWH, I wanna meet him too! lol


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gillian said:


> Ah, gators. I was trail riding up in North Carolina one time and they suggested we swim the horses. First thing out of my mouth was, "There are no gators in there?" Everyone laughed, and THEN I remembered that, duh, there are no gators up there! So used to them I assume they're everywhere! Ha ha.


No lie, a friend of mine came nose to nose with one up in Crystal River....we were camping up there over the summer and she was snorkeling as we were tubing down the river.....lets just say it was lucky the water was like 50 degrees in the sun and the thing wasn't moving for his life!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd love to see Hylke and the other Friesian. I'd like to meet kevinshorses, for his old fashioned horse sense.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I want to meet smrobs(I am a sucker for John), NRHAreiner and discuss reining stuff lol and farmpony.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think we should just have an HF meeting party. =P I'd like to meet so many of the people on here (and their horses, OF COURSE!) that I really can't name just a few because then I keep thinking of more and more people until it becomes pretty much a giant list of every awesome person who's ever helped me out (or just been plain awesome). Hahahaha


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

There are so many great people on this forum! But I would have to say the two people I would love to meet in person are Tiff (FehrGroundRanch) and Allie (JustDressageIt). And of course ride their horses :wink:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would love to meet Liz (Dressage10135) Shawna (paint gurl23) and NRHAReiner.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I already know Rachel (Blush. I've seen her at shows) and Allie (JustDressageIt. She used to board at the same barn Freddy lives at), but I've never had the chance to really talk to them!
I'd also want to meet Anebel, Skyhuntress, and My2Geldings, since they live near! I also think it would be cool to sit down a listen to Allison Finch and Spyder share their knowledge.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Certainly Spyder and Anabel. I could learn so much from those two. And I am madly in love with Anabel's Rowan!!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

No one wants to see me... Dang it. *sigh* I want like to meet FehrGroundRanch though.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

HorsePride, you can come here and ride with me anytime!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

oops I forgot Wallaby and Horsepride!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

to many people here i'd like to meet!!!
but to name a few 
Rissa!! (aaahhh fresian plus she seems like a nice fun loving lady anyway!!) Riosdad(i'd love to hear his knowledge and how he manages -20 degree weather!), MacabreMikolaj(once again great knowledge i'd like to hear and the -40 degree weather!), Kevinshorses(more wonderful knowledge!), and Smrobs(ahhhh i'm in love with Dobe and Rafe xD) and Wallaby(i wanna come give lacey a big ole hug!!!)


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone in eastern CT around my age.
I would love to take a riding lesson with Allison Finch.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Gillian said:


> I'd love to take a dressage lesson with Spyder. :]
> It would be awesome to meet you and Nelson, MIE.
> I'd like to meet EventerDrew.
> There's lots more, really, ha ha. But off the top of my head that's all I got. Which doesn't mean much because my brain is SO not on today.
> ...


I'm near Tampa! I actually live in Tampa, but my horses are in Dover. I don't have a trailer though : /




justsambam08 said:


> Gillian! I'm totally near you, haha. I'm in Brandon, but sadly I have no trailer
> 
> Am I the only one who wants to meet RiosDad? See if the myth measures up to the man! lol
> 
> And of course anyone else in Florida.


I'm near Brandon (Dover, really). I don't have a trailer either, though. Do you have trails you ride on?





SydLovesJackers said:


> CloudMystique
> 
> Her horse is sooo gorgeous!


Aww, thanks : ]





justsambam08 said:


> Yeah I'm like a 20 minute horseback ride from the Sydney Dover Trails, and then a short maybe 30 minute trail ride from trails that run along the Alafia River.....sadly, we can't swim in it, there are gators!





justsambam08 said:


> I second that! My barn is a block away from hers, I've always been tempted to stalk....lol


Haha, you should totally come meet me at SD! I'm about a 5-10 minute ride from them.




Sunny06 said:


> lol, that's awesome  I wanna meet her tooooo... And Mystique! And Fendi.. And if she gets a BLTWH, I wanna meet him too! lol


I want to meet you and Sunny too! I wish I had a trailer : [





I've actually met up with one person from here. We went trail riding together once.

I'd love to meet any trail riders in my area : ]


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks to everyone who wanted to come hang with me, I want to hang too! 

MIE- you may get your chance with Uma ;D

Who I'd like to meet:

MIEventer and Nelson
Gillian and Zeus
Spyder and...Spyder. haha
JustDressageIt and Denny
CheyAut and all her pretty ponehs
Wallaby and sweet ol' Lacey
LeahKathleen and Daisy
Rissa and those gorgeous freisians + Eric
Smrobs and Dobe, Rafe and all the others
My Beau
MacabreMikolaj
Kevinshorses
Anabel and Rowan *drools*
Allison Finch (please teach me to ride like you! haha)
My2Geldings
StormyBlues with Blue and Geoffrey
luvmyperch
ChingazMyBoy
wild_spot
Spastic Dove
Hoofprints In The Sand (aka HITS!)
QHDragon
HalfPass


ahhh there are soooo many!!!! I want to meet everyone!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to add to my list. It would honestly never be complete if I kept adding, but I do have a few more that I think I could learn from, or would just love to meet.

Allison Finch
Allie and Denny
Smrobs and her lot
Anabel and Rowan
Wallaby and Lacey
My2Geldings

...and the list goes on!
:lol:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would like to hang out with Riosdad. I think that would be a hoot! Smrobs, Nrhareiner, Tiffany Fehr and Paintedhorses make my short list as well. I think it would be interesting to meet any of the people on here some would just be more pleasant and informative.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd love to meet Mom2Pride, Rissa, Smrobs, Kevinshorses and nrhareiner.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks to all that would like to meet my boy. He gets tons of attention from me and the barn where he is boarded (could ALWAYS use another carrot though)

I won't name any one horse here for I have ridden in cross disciplines and every horse has something unique that makes them interesting.

HOWEVER I could take* all the mares* and line them up in a row for you know who !:shock: :wink:


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

How could I forget Mom2Pride! Ahh, seriously stop reminding me of people you guys, I'll never stop adding! 

Spyder... never before have I wished Zeus was a mare, ha ha.
;]


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to meet Honeysuga and Justdressageit (Allie) they have helped me through so much and I would live to meet them in person.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

YAY I GOT MENTIONED :]

Thanks Eventerdrew! Would love to meet you to!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gosh, there are way too many to even list. I would take a ride on any horse I could get my hands on. A short list of people that I would like to meet include Wild Spot, Kevinshorses, JDI, Fehrgroundranch, Riosdad, CloudsMystique (if for no other reason, to steal Mystique ), Wallaby, HoneySuga, Plains Drifter, Appyt, Vida and Barbarosa, and anyone else I could.

It looks like the only person I might have the opportunity to meet is Stacieandtheboys. She is pretty close to me.

We should completely arrange a meeting someday in a fairly central location for anyone who is able to make it so that we could finally put some real life names and faces with members.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd love to meet all of you! Since that can't happen, I've got a few on my short list.

Kim and Nelson(MIE)
Stef and Sandie(HITS)
Allie and Denny(JDI)
Kelly and Bentley(My2Geldings)
Drew and her crew(eventerdrew)

There are so many things that I can learn from each and every person on this forum, and I am so blessed to have you all as online pony pals. Many of you are an inspiration to me, and keep me going. LOVE YOU ALL!!!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for everyone who mentioned me!  I would like to meet everyone on here!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ack! How could I forget Wild_Spot. I just adore Latte!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Aw thanks! And thanks to Smrobs!

And I forgot Vida - Would love to meet Saro and Vida!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone that has a better indoor arena than the one I'm at.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

too many to list, but a few that I would like to FehrGroundRanch, JustDressageIt, My2Gelding, Smrobs, Wild_Spot, nrhareiner, Appylover31803, BarneyBabby, Dressage10135, Iridehorses, Farmpony84, Sixxofdaimands, rangergirl56m, PaintedRide, Spence, White Foot, TaMMa89, Reining Girl and ~Freedom Rider~. I am sure there are others that I missed.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I to am in FL. And I have a trailer. I would love to meet anyone around me and go riding. I dont have enough friends who ride horses. Would love to make some more. I would also love to meet smrobs and her father. I always think of the post with all the apps and how I would love to meet him. And see what they think of mine


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Smrobs, WildSpot, Roro, MIE, Spyder, RiosDad, Kevinhorses, FehrGroundRanch, MacabreMikolaj, Allison Finch, Honeysuga, and the list could go on and on. I'd like to ride any of the horses, but it'd be nice to get on a schoolmaster


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, so hard to come up with even a short list... I'd love to meet Smrobs, Iridehorses, and kevinshorses especially from the western side of things, and the dressage nut in me wants especially to meet Spyder, Anebel, and JustDressageIt. And then there's MacabreMikolaj, and Vidaloco, and Tealamutt, RiosDad, MIE, eventerdrew, Wild_Spot, Wallaby, Rissa... I could go on and on and on and on...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

horses4life43 said:


> I would love to meet Honeysuga and Justdressageit (Allie) they have helped me through so much and I would live to meet them in person.


I'd love to meet you too, if only to give you a great big hug! lol


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha I would give you a great big hug back lol.


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd love to meet my 'Art Ladies'
Toadflax
Liz Norris
Kayty
and so far the only guy I know of in the Art Section
Flintock

Plus anyone that lives near me in the East Dubuque/Dubuque Illinois/Iowa area. So neat when you find out someone on here lives so close!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I'm not on this forum a lot, but there are three that always are memorable to me and I would love to meet and hang out with them.

Wallaby and Lacey
Smrobs and crew
Kevinhorses


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh so many choices!!!!:twisted:
I've already met gotxhorses shes awesome.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Hahha. I'd really love to meet everyone here because there is such a diverse community here, but there are some that stand out to me more than others.

Anny(ilovephillip) No doubt! She is like..one of my best friends on here.
Syd(SydLovesJackers) She is another one of my good friends on here.
Allie(JustDressageIt) She has helped me through so much, and we could probably spend hours talking about photography or something.
Tiff(FehrGroundRanch) I love Tiff.  She cracks me up, and we have the same name, which is def. a plus. I'd love to meet little GR and her horses.
Kevin(Kevinshorses) Although I don't think I could get along with him for five minutes, he seems to know tons more about horses than I will ever know, and I could learn a lesson or two from him.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Besides everyone, I would like to meet all of those on the mod team who have been there for my many trials and tribulations. I would like to meet our administrator Mike. There are so many of you here who I have been communicating with on almost a daily basis. More than I even speak to my family! You all mean so much to me. Even Riosdad ;-)


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I would like to meet everyone on here! You all have such beautiful horses. I'm sure that I could learn a lot from everyone! 
I would love to meet Fehr since we talk a lot in chat.. and of course JDI- I love Denny. He is so gorgeous!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone that lives in so cal


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Trissacar said:


> Oh so many choices!!!!:twisted:
> I've already met gotxhorses shes awesome.



Really ?????

What happened to the "other" site you thought was so much better?:roll:


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

mmmmhmmmm.....


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Goodness you guys! You made me tear up, a little, with how many people would like to me meet and my girl! I feel so loved. You guys are just too sweet.
I'd love to meet you guys too! =)


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Well theres too many to name, so I'll just name a few.
Maddie and Chinga-Just cause you guys are awesome 
Anebel-I wanna meet Rowan, he is gorgeous and I'm pretty sure I could learn some awesome dressage tips off you.
Honeysuga-You always have an opinion and 85% of the time I think its a pretty **** good one.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I would be honored to meet each and every one of you. :]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

(sorry, no time to read 7 pages before posting )
Oh man, I want to meet everyone!
But I'll list horses only..so off the top of my head:
It's funny you were the one that posted this, without really noticing who posted it I thought of your Nelson, something attracts me to him from the little bits I've read about him.

And of course I'd love to meet the great Keegan, what a stud! ..and drafts4ever's Caleigh, such a gorgeous girl! And Wallaby's Lacey, what a cutie she is!
Oh and all of the Rocky Mountain horses here and the RMH breeders.

Man, I'd love to meet anybody from here! So many names coming to mind! I'm just gonna say I want to meet everyone =P
Especially that handsome TB, Kainne, what a studmuffin :wink:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Obviously, I do not post enough on this forum, lol.

I know I'm a little late, but I'd love to meet...

MIEventer
JustDressageIt
kevinshorses
Wallaby
RiosDad
Spyder
Mercedes
Ryle
...?

I'm sure there's more. Those are just the ones who's posts I've read recently, lol.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so excited a lot of us are actually going to be meeting this summer/ fall!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

A big Horseforum get together would be neat wouldn't it?

I'd like to meet all of the members from the Horseforum Team obviously. Choosing horses:

I would LOVE to ride NRHAReiners horse, I've always wanted to ride a true reiner before.

I wouldn't mind riding either Anabels or Spyders dressage horse. I've ridden a true dressage horse before, but it was nearly 20 years ago and I've learned a lot, it would be neat to try the buttons and feel the movement.

Riosdad, I'd love to ride one of his trail horses and maybe take a lesson from Kevin...

I'd like to meet so many horse forum members...It really would be so much fun...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

What a cool idea for a thread!!

Topping my list would have to be Plains Drifter, gotta get in there and give Lyric a snuggle!

Also would LOVE to meet Tealamutt, Trailhorserider and MacabreMikolaj ('cause she's a rock star:lol

I'd give just about anything for 10 seconds on one of NRHAreiner's horses.

Also REALLY looking forward to meeting Charlicata, Honeysuga, Paintspwn, NittanyEquestrian, HorseofCourse, Pidge, and hopefully Grayshell38 this fall!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, and Macabre. Duh. ::facepalm::


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I would most definitley want to meet Allie (Justdressageit) because I always love talking to her and Tiff (Tennessee) and the other Tiff (FerhGroundRanch) and MIeventer


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Gidji said:


> Honeysuga-You always have an opinion and 85% of the time I think its a pretty **** good one.



Lol, well Gidji, you arent too far off, except I think mine is good 100% of the time:twisted::twisted: (unless I have been proven wrong...*thanks, thanks everyone who has done that I bet you know who you are, my head might explode if you weren't there to burst my little bubble!)

to add to my list as of new
Vidaloco
Marcedes
M2G
American Cowgirl(we could reunite mommy and daughter!)
Pidge
Indyhorse( you are hilarious!)
Emily and Lacy
Ricci, so I can steal that perfect little quarter girl of yours teehehe


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Kevinshorses and Trails


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay I have more!
I would like to meet:
Hoofprintsinthesand
IheartPhoebe
Stormyblues
Honeysuga
Wallaby
and theres so many more...


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I would like to meet Gillian (hehe thats my name too), Pinto Pony (who is like never on here...) and Wallaby. I would love to ride all their horses :]


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay be prepared for a long long list lol 

JustDressageIt
FehrGroundRanch
MythRider
IluvPheobe
ILuvJunior
Pinto Pony
Stormy Blues
My2Geldings
Dressage10135
Vidaloca
eventerdrew
MIEventer
Wallaby

Ok can't think of any more right now but I will probably be back later on lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

My vote would totally be to meet everyone! I've already met Void & PBritton2U (acutally brought them here hehehe). I would ride any horse I can get my hands on (that I wouldn't crush lol). HHhhmm yeah everyone sounds right lol.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

I already met Appy Luvr. Shes the best!
I would love to meet all the practical minded people. Kevinshorses, Honeysuga, vidalco, SR....


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmm...... I would love to meat CrazyChester, HoneySuga........ IDK who else...... glad everyone LOVES me............... (/sarcasm)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I luff you thunderhooves! lol


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> I luff you thunderhooves! lol


lol. Thanks Honeysuga


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I would like to meet Kevinshorses and/or Riosdad. They remind me of my instructor, down to earth cowboys. : )


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I DEFF. wanna meet you MIE, and Honeysuga, and thunderhooves and and and! Lol you get it


----------

